# Next Canon DSLR needs to be much more!



## Nvision (Aug 24, 2011)

Everyone keeps talking about bigger sensors or higher fps etc on the next DSLR's. I agree those are all improvements they have had years to work on. However I think with the technology out there Canon should do better. 
My thought is that the 5D MII came out the same year as the 2nd Gen iPhone. Look how far Apple as come since then. Even google and android have some amazing tech.
So why is Canon's DSLRs in my opinion still old school.

Here is what the next DSLR should incorporate. Atleast on a software level. 

http://vimeo.com/artefactgroup/wvil

4.5 in/ 5 in touch screen
GPS built in
Wifi built in
Thunderbolt 
Open source software.


----------



## Dave (Aug 25, 2011)

*fullack*
imo the time of the megapixel war is over... well... SHOULD be over.
I don't care about more speed, more MP. Every 100-Euro-Handy has more functionality than a DSLR for 2000 Euro. As you said: Touchscreen, GPS, WLan, more Video stuff, this what I want. I don't care if the camera has 10 or 20 MP.

Regards, Dave


----------



## gferdinandsen (Aug 25, 2011)

4.5 in/ 5 in touch screen
GPS built in
Wifi built in
Thunderbolt 
Open source software.


5" sensor = Larger back, and sorry, I remember the days of film of waiting days. I like the immediate feedback, but don't need it like that. Also, the bigger the screen, the less the battery
GPS = Much Shorter battery life
Wifi = Much less battery life, I like it as an option I can buy
Thunderbolt = Not even industry standard, CF card readers can be anything
Open Source Software = Already exists at certain levels

A gryoscope like the 7D for leveleling would be nice though


----------

